# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Zhan Rasini (1639-1699)

## Fiori

*Jeta*

Pas studimeve n&#235; Port-Royal, jansenist&#235;t e d&#235;rguan Rasinin n&#235; Paris t&#235; studionte p&#235;r drejt&#235;si. Parisi e tundon Rasinin e rritur n&#235; vetmi. Ai jepet pas jet&#235;s mondane dhe hyn n&#235; sallonet letrare t&#235; koh&#235;s. Rasini vendosi t&#235; provoj&#235; veten si dramturg. N&#235; Paris njihet me La Fontenin, me t&#235; cilin z&#235; miq&#235;si. M&#235; 1660 boton krijimin e tij t&#235; par&#235; n&#235; vargje Nimfa e Sen&#235;s, q&#235; ia kushtoi Luigjit XVI. Pas k&#235;saj vazhdon t&#235; botoj&#235; ode e poema kushtuar Mbreti, nga i cili fitoi mb&#235;shtetje. Rasini pati fatin t&#235; takohet e t&#235; miq&#235;sohet me Molierin, i cili n&#235; vitin 1664, i vuri n&#235; sken&#235; dram&#235;n e tij t&#235; par&#235;, Tebaida. Nj&#235; vit m&#235; pas, m&#235; 1665, Molieri, trupa e t&#235; cilit gjendej n&#235; kulmin e lavdis&#235;, v&#235; n&#235; sken&#235; tragjedin&#235; e dyt&#235; t&#235; Rasinit, Aleksandri. Mir&#235;po fam&#235;n e mir&#235;fillt&#235; dhe kuror&#235;n e sken&#235;s teatrore t&#235; Parisit, Rasini do t&#235; fitoj&#235; me tragjedin&#235; e Andromaka, t&#235; shfaqur po ashtu nga trupa e Molierit. Rasini do t&#235; botoj&#235; dramat “Esteri” dhe “Atalia”, t&#235; cilat trajtonin subjekte t&#235; njohura biblike.
Rsini nuk krijoi shum&#235;, sepse i p&#235;rpunonte vazhdimisht e nga disa her&#235; pjes&#235;t e veta.
Teatri i Rsinit &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; pik&#235; kulmore e klasicizmit francez. Krijimtaria dramatike e Rasinit &#235;sht&#235; v&#235;llimore, pasi autori i p&#235;rpunonte vazhdimisht veprat e veta. Ai nd&#235;rthuri stilet poetike n&#235; var&#235;si t&#235; heroit q&#235; deklamonte. Poezia e tij &#235;sht&#235; her&#235; eleganc&#235; e liriz&#235;m, her&#235; forc&#235; e patetik&#235;, her&#235; but&#235;si e trishtim, her&#235; elegji e vaj. N&#235; veprat e tij t&#235; bie n&#235; sy karakteri i fuqish&#235;m i heronjve, prej t&#235; cil&#235;ve konflikti dramatik merr pamjen e nj&#235; konflikti pasionesh, aq sa teatri i Rasinit mund t&#235; quhet tragjedi pasioni. Heronjt&#235; m&#235; t&#235; spikatur t&#235; tragjedis&#235; jan&#235; grat&#235;, si vatra kryesore ku ndizen flak&#235; pasionet. Me nj&#235; fjal&#235;, n&#235; veprat e Rasinit shohim fillimin e apologjis&#235; s&#235; ndjenjave dhe t&#235; emocioneve t&#235; drejtp&#235;rdrejta, e cila do t’i ket&#235; p&#235;rfaq&#235;suesit e v&#235;rtet&#235; tek sentimentalizmi, drejtimi i cili z&#235;vend&#235;son klasicizmin.

*Krijimtaria* 

Andromakia, kryevepra e Rasinit, &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; tragjedi q&#235; mb&#235;shtetet n&#235; burimet mitologjike antike, pas luft&#235;s s&#235; Troj&#235;s, e p&#235;rpunuar n&#235; veprat e Homerit, Europidit dhe Virgjilit.Mir&#235;po, si n&#235; tragjedit&#235; tjera, edhe k&#235;tu Rasini kryen korrigjimet e nevojshme p&#235;r t’ia p&#235;rshtatur mitin natyr&#235;s s&#235; artit t&#235; vet. Nga miti ruan b&#235;rtham&#235;n, fatalitetin tragjik q&#235; vepron mbi t&#235;r&#235; personazhet, por duke shfryt&#235;zuar mjetet poetike, ai e p&#235;rforcon dhe e konkretizon, duke e shoq&#235;ruar rr&#235;fimin me evokime epike nga vdekja e Hektorit, shkat&#235;rrimi i Troj&#235;s dhe krimet e Pirros kund&#235;r trojan&#235;ve t&#235; pambrojtur. ende pa filluar tragjedia, personazhet duken si heronj tragjik&#235;, sepse n&#235; psikologjin&#235; e tyre r&#235;ndon pesha e s&#235; kaluar&#235;s, q&#235; prodhon frik&#235; t&#235; vazhdueshme dhe sh&#235;rben si ogur p&#235;r fatin e kobsh&#235;m t&#235; tyre. T&#235; kusht&#235;zuar nga nj&#235; fat, n&#235; &#231;do veprim a p&#235;rpjekje p&#235;r t&#235; hyr&#235; n&#235; marr&#235;dh&#235;nie t&#235; nd&#235;rsjella, heronjt&#235;, n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; pakuptueshme, do t&#235; gjenden p&#235;rball&#235; konkradiktash t&#235; pazgjidhshme.

----------


## via_r

referat i vepres se zhan rasinit fedra

----------


## GrimReaper

" Koprraci " Komedi e shkelqyeshme .

----------


## Kavir

Komedia Hyjnore eshte e papame.

----------


## Fiori

> Komedia Hyjnore eshte e papame.


Edhe? Nuk e kuptoj përse duhet të shkruani diçka edhe kur nuk kini asgjë për të thënë. *Komedia Hyjnore* është shkruar nga Dante Alighieri. Nq se kini diçka për të thënë, perveç faktit që kjo komedi është 'hyjnore' shkruani tek tema përkatëse. 

Nq se kjo komedi ka ndonjë lidhje me Zhan Rasini atëherë shprehuni që ta mësojnë dhe të tjerë...

----------


## Pax Deorum

Theba dhe Aleksandri i madh jane dy dramat e para te Rosinit qe jane vene ne skene nga Molieri. Dy dramat e fundit: Ester dhe Athalie jane me karakter fetar, te shkruara per tu vene ne skene nga nxenesit e shkollave. Drama te tjera te tij te medhaja jane : Bajazet, Mithridate, Iphigénie. Rosini u tregua shume i dobet dhe u lodh shume shpejt vecanerisht kur armiqte e tij blinin biletat dhe nuk i shkonin kurre ne teater. Prej arsyeve te tilla ai hoqi dore njehere e mire.

----------

